# Nogueria Banner!



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Guys! Points to the best Big Nog banner that someone can make. I want it to Have Minotauro on it somewhere. And be big, like my J-Mac one.  Thanks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Com'on Every GFX Artist bring your A game i will also shed out 100k Points for this .. We know you can do this make the best BIG NOG Banner ever created.. If you make one and it is the best thing Copper has ever seen i will add another 100k Points to this.. So Get to work guys theres 200K points waiting for YOU!!..*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

What about my JMac one? 

I'll do it, if I don't get lazy.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

200k? wow... I'll try making one as soon as I can


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

What size? I see them all different sizes.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I don't do pixles. But, I want it to be fairly big.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Big Nog Siggy*

Here's one








Same one altered








With Minotauro


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Those are all pretty good, the one in the middle is the best imo.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Here's one
> View attachment 747
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good man. Can you put, CopperShark. On it, below Big Nog. Also, Put Minotauro somewhere that isn't on his picture.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Its not the best in the world CS but lol i tried im learning lol im not a Pro like the rest of these guys hahahaha*







 
*ANd i did this if you like it..*​


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks good NikosCC! Nice work man! Yours also looks good raymardo!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*How's This*

This better?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Nice*



NikosCC said:


> *Its not the best in the world CS but lol i tried im learning lol im not a Pro like the rest of these guys hahahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, those came out nice. You're developing some skills. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Wow. Those are both good. I would like to use Ray's Nog Banner v2. And I'd like to use Niko's Banner with CS on it as my Avatar.. Sound good guys ?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey man fine by me lol i apperciate it you guys.. Thanx.. Hey CS if he the one one with the best let me know so i cna hook him up


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Wow. Those are both good. I would like to use Ray's Nog Banner v2. And I'd like to use Niko's Banner with CS on it as my Avatar.. Sound good guys ?


You can use any or all of the ones I made. They're yours.
Niko's CS avy did come out good. The texture over Nog and the text are nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

hope you like my effort,


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> hope you like my effort,


I did. You do good work. :thumbsup:


----------

